# Brine Makers



## precisionle (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm looking into purchaseing a brine maker what is the best 1 on the market we R a medium size company , also which spryer are you using pros and cons welcomed


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I have done a bit o research on the subject.

If I were ever to proceed with liquid brining I would 100% build my own brine maker. There is abundant information on this site alone, more than enough to get adequate plans and shopping lists made.

When you build it yourself, you can tailor it to your volume needs and space requirements.

Good luck!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Jacobmb said:


> I have done a bit o research on the subject.
> 
> If I were ever to proceed with liquid brining I would 100% build my own brine maker. There is abundant information on this site alone, more than enough to get adequate plans and shopping lists made.
> 
> ...


Excellent answer, not to mention the $10,000+ you will save.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

...or borrow a friends Kubota has a real nice set up !!!

It is mobile and he travels.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

Keep your eyes and ears open. I found my used brine maker on ebay.
Townships are always updating and getting nicer ones with all the bells and whistles. (yours and my tax dollars at work) New ones are expensive for sure. I priced some of the name brands couple years ago. Anything that was made well and holds 1,000 gallons or more was starting at $20k.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

If you want to get in the brine business, get a hold of kubota8540, he can answer any questions and can even fix you up with a setup.


----------

